# Minot



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

This is the open set up. 
Long bird, left bird, middle bird, flyer. Middle and long retire.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the Picture Buzz --


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like a tough but fair test.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Which way are the birds thrown? Could be real tough!!!


Tom Watson said:


> Looks like a tough but fair test.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Any qual info ??


----------



## Montauk99 (Aug 10, 2012)

Open also, thanks...I'm on Hawk watch again...hi Baby Duck


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates from Minot for today's trial action?


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

all that I have heard is that there is 10 dogs back to the water marks in the open...


joel druley said:


> Any updates from Minot for today's trial action?


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Any news on Open and Am? 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats to Bill Hillmann and Hawkeye's Redwing for their outstanding Derby Win and Sharon Gierman for her close 2nd place!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I was told Tom Watson's dog Mister won the open


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Just got a text that Roger Weller's dog Pepper won the AM and qualifies for the National Am!! Congrat's Roger and Steve Yozamp!


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go Watson and Mister. Qual for National. Good job Vinwood!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Tom and other placements !


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Minot is a beautiful place to run a trial. Highly recommended.

Congrats to Roger and Pepper on Amat win. Of dogs I watched Pepper and Ammo were only dogs to really laser the 1rst series. I also watched Ammo laser difficult Open 1rst series.

Biggest Congrats to fellow club members Dennis Pugh on Amat 2nd and Ed Krueger and Chef on their Jam! These 2 dogs are very consistent finishers. 

Finn and I did Open 1rst series and Amat water blind but unfortunately weren't called back. Finn gave me a great effort and I'm ready to run again next weekend.

Goal this fall to finish an AA stake or die trying

It was good hanging out with Buzz and Troy Feeken. Will all have good luck one day.

Oh forgot Dennis Pugh handled Indy to Jam in the dog's 1rst derby!


----------

